# How good are those Nazguls?



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 26, 2020)

Top several strongest characters of ME-good guys


Logic settings: Valar>strongest dragon>normal dragons=strongest balrogs or majar(EX:Sauron+One Ring)>normal balrogs>dozens of Trolls. Nazgul's and Shelob combat records are too few, so they're excluded from the elements to be taken into account. No.1 Fingolfin Handicapping a Valar and making...




www.thetolkienforum.com





Now let's discuss Nazgul's rank of their priority into battle. Though Naguls have too few combat records, maybe we can infer how tough they're according to their previous status as humans. The Witch-King is a good sample for our research, maybe his combat skills match Isuildur's level as he could be described as "mighty" among humans even in Numenorains. The reason why he get killed by Eowyn might be due to Merry's sneak attack, along with Eowyn's gender bonus. About his possible being out of practice caused by relying on magic for a long time, I'd deny it first. As a military commander, the Witch-King combat skills shouldn't be considered to go backward for military commander's specific job were mostly combat skills coaches.
Thus, my conclusion is that Nazgul=normal majars, the Witch-King(Strongest Nazgul)=normal dragons. Of course this excludes the account of Dragon's bonus damage due to fire against Nazgul. What do you guys think?^^


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 27, 2020)

Are you constructing a game or something? If so, I think you're looking at it the wrong way.

The texts make clear that the Nazguls' strength was primarily _fear; _their "combat abilities" were negligible, and unneeded. The terror they evoked was enough. So in game terms, their "morale-rating", or however you classify it, would be all-important.

In fact, Gandalf says their terror was greatest when uncloaked and invisible.

Of course, there's a question about what he means by "uncloaked" -- he uses the same word of himself, when threatening Bilbo -- but that's another matter.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 27, 2020)

I should add that the movies are seriously misleading on the Nazgul.

Though that caveat is probably unnecessary at this point. 😂


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 31, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The texts make clear that the Nazguls' strength was primarily _fear; _their "combat abilities" were negligible,


But it's proved that the Nazgul's fear sometimes suck, such as when facing Earnur(Dismounted mode). Then this mean Nazguls still have to take the situation when joining factual combat, right?🧐🧐🧐


----------



## Aldarion (Aug 31, 2020)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> But it's proved that the Nazgul's fear sometimes suck, such as when facing Earnur(Dismounted mode). Then this mean Nazguls still have to take the situation when joining factual combat, right?🧐🧐🧐



I do not think Nazgul "suck" at combat, but their primary effect is psychological. Witch-King seemed quite confident in his ability to take on Gandalf the White in a direct clash (which considering how Gandalf dealth with Saruman reinforces how much of a joke latter is...) yet up until that point he commanded from the rear, only showing himself on occasion in order to strike fear into Gondorian troops - who were otherwise more than capable of beating back attacks by Orcs and evil men.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m willing to offer you 1 “normal dragon” (sic) in exchange for ½ normal Nazgûl, 10 "bonus damage" graded Uruk-hai (meaning not "out of practice") plus 20 crebain with you - but of course you can always negotiate this, Hisoka Aldarion. 🥳


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 2, 2020)

The power of the Nazgûl might have come mostly from “the unreasoning _fear_ … they inspire,” and they had “no great physical power against the fearless” (both citations from _Letter_ 210), but they were also formidable warriors, and in the case of the Witch-king a dreadful sorcerer as well. In _Letter_ 246, Tolkien describes a hypothetical confrontation at the Sammath Naur between Frodo having claimed the Ring and the surviving Nazgûl:
The situation between Frodo with the Ring and the Eight [Nazgûl] might be compared to that of a small brave man armed with a devastating weapon faced by eight savage warriors of great strength and agility armed with poisoned blades.​They certainly don’t sound like wimps or shrinking violets, and I think even Legolas, who “feared not the shadows of [the Dead] Men [of Dunharrow], powerless and frail as [he] deemed them,” would have been daunted by such an encounter.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 2, 2020)

About the Nazgûl , we had a quite detailed discussion before here.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 5, 2020)

Aldarion said:


> ...I do not think Nazgul "suck" at combat...


Ehh... I mean "Nazgu's fear sucks" instead of "Nazgul's combat ability sucks", sry 😂 😂 😂 



Aldarion said:


> ...yet up until that point he commanded from the rear, only showing himself on occasion in order to strike fear into Gondorian troops...


Yeah, that's why I point out the Nazguls lack factual combat records. In addition, obviously Gandalf was about to VS the Witch-King in magic instead of martial arts combat, if you presume them were going to fight like Saruman vs Gandalf 🤔



Alcuin said:


> hey inspire,” and they had “no great physical power against the fearless” (both citations from _Letter_ 210), but they were also formidable warriors, and in the case of the Witch-king a dreadful sorcerer as well


Hmm....so this might be those Nazguls were mostly depend on agility and magic instead of brute strength?🤔
Ehh...of course I think this's apart from the period they're still young humans, yeah, due to brute strength and agility depend on your muscle's mechanism efficiency. It's another matter JRRT's lore biology.



Alcuin said:


> They certainly don’t sound like wimps or shrinking violets, and I think even Legolas, who “feared not the shadows of [the Dead] Men [of Dunharrow], powerless and frail as [he] deemed them,” would have been daunted by such an encounter.


Hmmm...yet both Glorfindel, Earnur, Borormir I and too many big guys were proved to be able to fear those Nazguls instead. Unless Legolas has only combat experience bullet cannon folders, how could he fear Nazguls?🤔


----------

